# 1 Taster und 2 Ausgänge abwechselnd schalten



## vico255 (22 September 2019)

Hallo, das Thema hatte ich mal vor 10 Jahren in der Schule und irgendwie hab ich es nicht mehr drauf. 
Ich habe vorhin mir das Logo Soft gedownloadet und wollte gern die Schaltung realisieren. 

 Es geht um eine Rolladensteuerung 
Das Thema findet sich zwar oft im Netz aber irgendwie finde ich nicht das passenden.  
Erstens soll mit einem Taster nur auf und ab abwechseln geschaltet werden.  
Das abwechselnd habe ich bereits nur fehlt mir dir gegenseitige Verriegelung.  

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 September 2019)

Guten Tag und einen schönen Sonntag,

Bitte erkläre doch mal genau was du hast bzw was dir fehlt. Wie möchtest du denn einen Taster gegen sich selber verriegeln ? 
Oder soll der Tastendruck solange gesperrt bleiben bis der erste Vorgang beendet ist ? (Timer)
Oder soll der laufende Vorgang dann abgebrochen werden ?
Wie stellst du dir das genau vor ?


----------



## vico255 (22 September 2019)

Ich habe versucht mit einem Taster das hoch bzw runterfahren zu simulieren.
Wenn wärend des fahrens getastet wird soll der Rolladen stoppen und beim nächsten mal die Richtung wechseln.

Für die Simulation reicht ja eine normale Fahrzeit von 10s und wenn zum Beispiel innerhalb der 10s wenn der Rolladen schließt getastet wird, dann soll er stoppen und beim nächsten tasten wieder normal auffahren.

Hoffe man versteht mich.


----------



## hucki (22 September 2019)

Z.B.:
Taster auf einen Stromstossschalter, der sich über einen TON selbst wieder ausschaltet, wenn das der Taster nicht schon vorher erledigt.
Den Ausgang des Stromstoßschalter über eine NAND-Flanke auf einen 2. Stromstoßschalter, um die Richtung bei jeden Abschalten zu wechseln.
Ausgang des 1. mit dem Ausgang des 2. Stromstosschalters (1x negiert, 1x normal) verUNDen, um die entsprechende Richtung einzuschalten.

PS:
Einen Timer gegen zu schnelles Umschalten in die Gegenrichtung würde ich dann auch noch spendieren.


----------



## hucki (22 September 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Taster auf einen Stromstossschalter, der sich über einen TON selbst wieder ausschaltet, wenn das der Taster nicht schon vorher erledigt.


Diese Funktion kann auch der Komfortschalter in Einem übernehmen, wenn man die Zeit für die Dauerlichtumschaltung auf ein Maximum einstellt, was wohl kaum einer am Taster durchgängig drücken wird.


----------



## vico255 (23 September 2019)

Habe es jetzt so gelöst.


----------



## hucki (23 September 2019)

DAs wäre mein Lösungsvorschlag von oben[/URL]:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"]Lösungsvorschlag von oben[/URL]:


----------



## vico255 (23 September 2019)

Ich habe es nachgebaut und bin begeistert. Wieder was gelernt 

Ich danke dir.

Ok eine Frage noch. Wofür die Nand Flanke ?


----------



## hucki (23 September 2019)

vico255 schrieb:


> Wofür die Nand Flanke ?


Die NAND-Flanke fragt den Ausgang von B001 auf eine HIGH-LOW-Flanke ab (Ausgang geht aus) und ist dann bei diesem Ereignis für einen Zyklus selbst HIGH. Der TOF danach macht aus diesen einem Zyklus 2 Sekunden, in den über den Reset-Eingang von B001 verhindert wird, dass B001 erneut eingeschaltet werden kann.
Das ist also die direkte Umschaltsperre zwischen den 2 Richtungen.

Man könnte auch einen Impulstimer und direkt den negierten Ausgang von B001 nehmen, wenn es nicht weiter stört, dass dann die Umschaltsperre auch beim Einschalten der Spannungsversorgung der LOGO! erst einmal abläuft.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (25 September 2019)

Auf einer SPS würde ich mit einer Flanke vom Taster einen Zähler hochzählen, und dann mit den untersten beiden Bits vom Zählwert die Ausgänge schalten. Bit 0 Ein und Bit 1 Aus die eine Richtung, beide Bits ein die andere Richtung. Weiß nicht ob das auf der Logo auch so umzusetzen ist?


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2019)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> ... mit den untersten beiden Bits vom Zählwert ... Weiß nicht ob das auf der Logo auch so umzusetzen ist?


So?


Geht mit der LOGO.


----------



## hucki (25 September 2019)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Auf einer SPS würde ich mit einer Flanke vom Taster einen Zähler hochzählen, und dann mit den untersten beiden Bits vom Zählwert die Ausgänge schalten. Bit 0 Ein und Bit 1 Aus die eine Richtung, beide Bits ein die andere Richtung. Weiß nicht ob das auf der Logo auch so umzusetzen ist?





Heinileini schrieb:


> So?
> Anhang anzeigen 47182


Oder so:





Netter Vorschlag, @Fireman_Frank.



PS: 
Der Direktwechselschutz funktioniert so nach dem manuellen Abschalten gar nicht, wie von mir eigentlich angedacht ...


----------



## Heinileini (26 September 2019)

Dank, Dank und immer wieder Dank für den VM-Trick, lieber hucki!
Das musste ich doch direkt mal aufgreifen. Habe eine WildWechselSperre eingebaut, die dem Motor eine 1s-ZwangsVerschnaufPause verschafft.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------

